# gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r1 broke CD writing...again!

## Broot

Urgh, I thought that this problem would be remedied once and for all after the patches on 2.6.8 for CD writing. Previously, creating an audio CD would result in a bunch of continuous blippy noise (no, it wasn't because of the artist  :Wink: ). I admit, I rarely burn ISOs or data CDs, so I can't testify as to whether or not a similar case happened with those types in 2.6.8.

But now, 2.6.9-r1 of the Gentoo patchset writes totally nonfunctional CDs, period! First, I created a LiveCD for the new Ubuntu 4.10 release, which doesn't boot and can't be mounted. Then, I burned two different audio CDs that can't be read by any CD player, audio or ROM.

For the record, I burned the Ubuntu disc using the Nautilus CD-writing plugin v2.6.1 as a regular user. For the audio CDs, I used gnomesu to get into xcdroast as root (because cdrecord wouldn't allow writing as a regular user). In all cases, everything seemed to behave normally - although I did notice while making the first audio CD that after about 50% it slowed down significantly from ~20x to 4x.

With the exception of the NVIDIA video hardware driver and opengl-update ~x86 packages, all other software is totally up-to-date with regard to the stable x86 branch. The system is relatively solid, with no obscure, sensitive tweaks or fine-tuning outside of what's been documented on gentoo.org.

On the hardware side, I'm using a Lite-On ATAPI DVD writer/CD writer combo drive. The kernel was compiled with SCSI completely disabled, as per usual for the 2.6 series.

So what gives?

----------

## gentoo_dude

I would try k3b.  I had never had a problem using this software to burn any kind of CDs.

I can't tell you what causes your problem, because I am using the same kernel and I don't have the problems you are facing -- but again I am using k3b.

----------

## Broot

OK, I pulled something weird from dmesg that wasn't there before:

```
hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

ide: failed opcode was 100

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 0
```

This appears twice back-to-back shortly before going into the runlevels. Can this clarify what the problem with my CD writing is?

----------

## AlterEgo

I have a very similar error message using 2.6.9 vanilla.

But not during the burning of CD's, but afterwards, when I check the md5sums of the newly burnt disk:

```

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1321480

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 165185

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

gentoo hdc: command error: error=0x54

ide: failed opcode was 100

```

The disk seems error free when checking md5sum under Windows BTW.

----------

## tristure

Hi, do you have any further information on this problem?

I use ck-sources 2.6.8 and have the same output in dmesg.

Whenever I burn a CD there seems to be no problem during writing, but 2 times out of 3 the cd checking (in k3b) fails and the CD itself is unusable (can't read the files on it).

I was thinking my burner was the cause, but I'm not so sure right now.

Thanks for your help.

----------

## Mr.Thomas

http://k3b.plainblack.com/index.pl/news2

Copied from the K3b home site:

==========================================================

Update on the kernel 2.6.9 issue

I finally did some testing and gathered some information on the kernel 2.6.9 problem. Here is what I can tell you: 

Cdrecord won't run anymore when configured suid root. The reason is that the new kernel forbids suid root programs to use the SCSI subsystem (or something like that, correct me if I am wrong  :Smile: 

 So Cdrecord needs to be configured without suid root and the next version of K3bSetup will do that.

 Cdrdao does not have this problem. I think that's becasue it drops the root privileges in an earlier stage but I am not sure about that.

K3b is unable to properly handle external (USB, Firewire) devices on the new kernel. Whenever the tray is open it will not be recognized as a CD/DVD device and if K3b is trying to access it while the tray is open it will get strange wrong answers from the device.

 I don't know how to solve this. Evenmore I think I cannot solve it since the dvd+rw-tools have the exact same problem. Hopefully this will be fixed in a future kernel version.

So what does that mean for you? Well, you have to decide for yourselves. Since I have multiple external DVD devices I still stick to kernel 2.6.7 since otherwise I would always have to make sure the tray is not open when starting K3b and trying to burn something. But if you don't have any external devices and configure cdrecord properly using kernel 2.6.9 should be no problem. 

==========================================================

----------

## Mr.Thomas

k3b-0.11.18 fixed my problem writing CDs via K3B as a non-root user. Cd wrting via K3B ceased to work after I upgraded to the 2.6.9-r1 kernel from 2.6.8. I installed k3b-0.11.18 and it is now working again. k3b-0.11.18 is currently masked so you may need to unmask it via /etc/portage/package.keywords or something like that.

----------

